# Drugstore mascara similar to Lancome Definicils? (does it exist?)



## Selene (Sep 20, 2006)

I apologize if this is a double post.  I posted it a few hours ago, but it disappeared (maybe when the forum got hacked?), so I am posting it again.

I once tried a sample of Lancome Definicils, and it was the only mascara I have ever had good results with.  It is quite expensive, and I don't want to spend a lot of money on something I that only lasts for three months, so I am wondering if there is a cheaper mascara that is similar to Definicils.  I'm thinking L'Oreal might have something, because it is owned by the same company as Lancome, but I'm not sure which formulation to try.  Anyone know of a drugstore mascara that is similar to Definicils?  If so, please post here.  Thanks.


----------



## csuthetaphi (Sep 20, 2006)

I would agree with you, to try a L'oreal brand, since they are owned by the same company. I have tried L'oreal Panoramic curl, and had good results with it.


----------



## Anatevka (Sep 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Selene* 
_I apologize if this is a double post.  I posted it a few hours ago, but it disappeared (maybe when the forum got hacked?), so I am posting it again.

I once tried a sample of Lancome Definicils, and it was the only mascara I have ever had good results with.  It is quite expensive, and I don't want to spend a lot of money on something I that only lasts for three months, so I am wondering if there is a cheaper mascara that is similar to Definicils.  I'm thinking L'Oreal might have something, because it is owned by the same company as Lancome, but I'm not sure which formulation to try.  Anyone know of a drugstore mascara that is similar to Definicils?  If so, please post here.  Thanks._

 
i've tried almost all the loreal mascaras... some of them were okay, but not compared to lancome. sometimes, you just HAVE to shell out the dough for a better product.

i think the fatale mascara is sooo much better than definicils, though. definciles was my HG until i fell in love with fatale. :]


----------



## sexypuma (Sep 21, 2006)

although i like hypnose better.


----------



## bobbichris (Sep 24, 2006)

I really like Cover Girl Lash Exact as a replacement.


----------



## ccarp001 (Sep 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bobbichris* 
_I really like Cover Girl Lash Exact as a replacement._

 






  that stuff is INCREDIBLE


----------



## maxcat (Sep 25, 2006)

Yup. Just posted in the DiorShow thread. Exact Lash. Cheap, stays put, gives incredible lashes, doesn't clump, washes off easily... did I mention CHEAP??...


----------



## user79 (Sep 26, 2006)

Maybe also try L'Oreal Lash Out.


----------

